# Gabby Agility Brag



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go Gabby and Ann!!!! You rock!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Girl Gabby! Congrats!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great run!

Congrats on beating out the border collies!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Goo! Congratulations.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations to both of you. 20 MACH points is really terrific.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome!!! Loved the video too.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

That was beautiful!!! And she looked like she was having so much fun!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah for you and go Gabby! Huge congrats to you both..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

She looks blazing fast! Woot woot! Great run and congrats on winning the 20" class!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! You two have come so far. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!  It was so nice to meet you both at the National in September.


----------

